# Do people wear polyester t-shirts?



## cmann (Mar 2, 2016)

Do people wear polyester t-shirts? Not for sports or events, just for regular every-day usage?

The few polyester t-shirts I've seen don't feel nearly as comfortable as cotton ones, and the local supplier I contacted also seemed to suggest that a cotton t-shirt with heat transfers would be a better choice.

What do you think and what has been your experience?


----------



## INKFREAK (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes,
And I don't know why, but yes. I see it everyday.


----------



## cmann (Mar 2, 2016)

So do you think it's a viable alternative to heat transfers?
I'm looking into sublimation because I know the transfers don't always last that long, but the polyester t-shirts are a bit off-putting.
It seems like the other advantage is that you can use the same printer to print mugs, tiles, etc. if you also want to.


----------



## Kevb (Apr 29, 2014)

There are poly shirts that have a look and feel similar to cotton. Gildan and others sell them. I like them during summer months because the print breathes with the shirt. We've used that reasoning to sell many shirts to businesses that work outdoors: landscapers, street crews, etc.


----------



## INKFREAK (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes. I do sublimations and the other comment is you can get poly shirts that are spun to feel like cotton. Gildan makes them , so does Jersey and Fruit I believe.


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

I've converted a lot of people to polyester shirts for their work wear. I mainly push them towards people who work outside or in hot environments. If you have never worn a polyester shirt on a hot day, try it. I started buying long sleeve Under Armour shirts for myself for fishing long before I got into making t-shirts. They keep the sun off your arms, and you actually feel cooler than you would that with a cotton short sleeve shirt. The sweat wicks away from your body and any air movement rapidly dries the sweat quicker than cotton.

As for sublimation, it dyes the fabric rather than sitting on top of the shirt, meaning it breathes better. You will be limited to whatever sized printer and heat press you have, but once you dial in the settings the DyeSub image will be permanent and not fade, peel, or crack. 

Just order a few blank polyester shirts with your next order and try them out.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

No, it's not an alternative to transfers. And you'll almost always feel the difference between cotton and polyester.

I usually wear 100% polyester Dri-Fit shirts in the summer because it takes a lot more for me to sweat in them than a cotton shirt. And they keep you cooler. But for everyday use, it's cotton or cotton/poly blend.

I would keep doing transfers and if you want to get into sublimation, just add that to your offerings for those who want those type of shirts. But it is by no means an alternative, in my opinion.

It's going to take a while before the majority will like polyester shirts for everyday use. Most will have to wear it first before being told what it's made out of. My wife is a prime example of that. I had her try on and rate the wearability of 5 different brands of shirts. One of them was a 100% polyester Devon & Jones shirt and she rated that one the best in terms of comfort and fit. After I told her what it was, she was shocked and now has a different view on polyester shirts.


----------



## cmann (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks. I'm not actually printing t-shirts yet; I'm interested in starting so I'm just doing some research at the moment to find out how it's done and if it's something worth doing before spending money on the equipment.

Printing both types sounds like a good idea, but means more equipment and money, which I'm reluctant to do just starting out.

Some of you mention a few brands, but unfortunately I'm in South Africa and don't know if I'll get those here.
I've also tried finding t-shirt suppliers but there's not much on the internet, and the few people I have found do not want to give me prices; some even want me to pay to get their catalogue.
Is there anyone on these forums from South Africa that may know where to get polyester t-shirt? (Maybe I should rather start a new thread for this)


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

if you don't have the client's for sublimation then I would not suggest it. Cuz you need to always keep the printer printing or atleast print something so the head don't clog unless you get a ricoh printer which runs a auto clean . with Epson you need to always print or do a few head cleans to keep them from getting clogged.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, given that you posted the question in the Dye Sub section, you are going to get a lot of responses from people who made the decision to do dye sub and thus use poly shirts, so not exactly an unbiased sample.

I've been wearing/buying/collecting printed T-shirts for over 40 years. I own TWO poly-blend shirts--concert shirts where I had no choice but to get poly-blend or forever not have that Ozzy shirt 
I own ZERO 100% poly T-shirts.


----------



## hmb (Jul 1, 2016)

No can't get older people to buy them. That is our customers.


----------



## PURI (Oct 27, 2014)

I've sold thousands of t-shirts and people doesn't seem to like poly shirts at all. If it's sport related than it's ok, but other than than just doesn't seem to sell. 

50/50, 60/40 is quite ok, but 100% just doesn't sell. Thats my 50 cents.


----------



## cmann (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I think, based on your replies and some personal experience, that cotton would be the safer option.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

its all I wear...even polo shirts. i don't think i own a cotton shirt


----------



## cmann (Mar 2, 2016)

FatboyGraphics said:


> its all I wear...even polo shirts. i don't think i own a cotton shirt


Judging from the replies though, most people don't like poly t-shirts.
I've also had a look at one or two stores and it's all cotton with heat transfers.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

cmann said:


> Judging from the replies though, most people don't like poly t-shirts.
> I've also had a look at one or two stores and it's all cotton with heat transfers.


all depends on your target market


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

Fatboy hit it on the head. Every market is different. Cotton has about disappeared in active sportswear yet there are people who will wear nothing but cotton or natural fabrics based on the "green" factor. There are others that have it locked in their head that polyester feels the same as their Sansabelt pants feel like. These people also typically wear New Balance shoes. Furthermore you could hand 100 people a quality brush poly shirt and a cotton shirt and 90% would have to guess which is which.

The other issue is trying to match your market to decorating method. Vinyl may be great and cheap to start with if you are dealing with a young crowd and a low price point. Personally I think vinyl is the bottom of the bottom. Hot, uncomfortable, poor quality, not lasting etc yet for very simple designs that are popular now it can work. 

Look at your potential successful competitors and see what decorating method they are using and you will find your answer.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Millions of people do everyday.


----------



## krafty1 (Jun 2, 2010)

The best way to sell poly shirts is to market them as moisture-wicking. It eliminates the mind-set that the wearer is going to feel sweaty and slimy in it.


----------



## lesch (Jul 11, 2014)

djque said:


> if you don't have the client's for sublimation then I would not suggest it. Cuz you need to always keep the printer printing or atleast print something so the head don't clog unless you get a ricoh printer which runs a auto clean . with Epson you need to always print or do a few head cleans to keep them from getting clogged.


djque, it is not true. I am working with new Epson Dye Sub printers like F6200,F7200. These machines has shown them like reliable,trouble-free mechanisms. They have new TFP print heads on board that have minimum of 5.3pcl drop size(they are big), 720 nozzles on a channel. They print 30 square m/hour, so you can print 200-250 in a day.
These printers also have a auto clean cycles function. For example, the can make 1 clean in every 2-3 days(as you set), and it is enough. Machine can stay idle for 1-2 weeks without any problems. It is not a DTG machines


----------



## cmann (Mar 2, 2016)

Signature Series said:


> Fatboy hit it on the head. Every market is different. Cotton has about disappeared in active sportswear yet there are people who will wear nothing but cotton or natural fabrics based on the "green" factor. There are others that have it locked in their head that polyester feels the same as their Sansabelt pants feel like. These people also typically wear New Balance shoes. Furthermore you could hand 100 people a quality brush poly shirt and a cotton shirt and 90% would have to guess which is which.
> 
> The other issue is trying to match your market to decorating method. Vinyl may be great and cheap to start with if you are dealing with a young crowd and a low price point. Personally I think vinyl is the bottom of the bottom. Hot, uncomfortable, poor quality, not lasting etc yet for very simple designs that are popular now it can work.
> 
> Look at your potential successful competitors and see what decorating method they are using and you will find your answer.


I don't know where to find polyester t-shirts here so I don't really have a huge variety of choices. The company that sell the printing equipment here has poly t-shirts and I'm in the process of getting a sample from them, but the guy I talked to didn't seem to think people would wear them.

My designs are full colour so it seems like vinyl isn't an option, unless I'm mistaken.

I have had a look around and as far as I can tell it's all cotton and heat transfers.



krafty1 said:


> The best way to sell poly shirts is to market them as moisture-wicking. It eliminates the mind-set that the wearer is going to feel sweaty and slimy in it.


The t-shirts I want to print will be touristy so will someone wanting to buy a t-shirt really care about something like that?

So far I think I'm leaning towards the heat transfers: the equipment and t-shirts are slightly cheaper and almost all t-shirts I've seen use this.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I like the poly shirts because they're lightweight, cool and don't wrinkle. And when I want to wash one I just slosh it around in a bucket of soapy water for a few minutes and hang it on a line. In this dry climate it's ready to wear in a few hours.


----------



## WGiant (Oct 15, 2015)

I've worn Patagonia shirts daily for years. Their poly is super breathable, never collects a smell, and feels great on the skin. Costs a fortune. It's not a likely choice for those looking for blanks.

I'm now trying out some 100% poly shirts in the budget range, and boy they do not compare. I'm going to try out some of the "Jersey Knit" shirts to see if they breathe better, but the ordinary cheap-o polyester shirts are like wearing a garbage bag.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

I only wear Polyester Moisture wicking boxers to...just saying, changed my world lol


----------



## JimJams (Apr 3, 2009)

SikSilk and HYPE are two streetwear/fashion brands that sell loads of polyester shirts.

[media]http://images.asos-media.com/inv/media/1/1/5/1/6871511/image3xxl.jpg[/media]

Your market will be a main factor. Polyester has a poor rep with the middle age and up generation as it was nasty stuff when they were in their prime! Younger consumers will generally be far less interested in the material over the cut/fit.


----------



## itscody (Mar 26, 2016)

I wish i never bought dyesub printer, Its hard to sell poly lol


----------



## chinasubpaper (Aug 27, 2015)

if you are asking about characteristic t-shirt, people prefer polyester tshirt with sublimation ,rather than cotton shirt with heat transfers


----------



## cmann (Mar 2, 2016)

chinasubpaper said:


> if you are asking about characteristic t-shirt, people prefer polyester tshirt with sublimation ,rather than cotton shirt with heat transfers


What do you mean by "characteristic t-shirt"


----------



## JimJams (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm guessing he means novelty shirts, joke slogans and such.


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

For everyday wear and novelty shirts, cotton and blends are primarily the main type of material that is the most popular due to the lower cost, ease of laundering and overall comfort. I like a tri-blend, myself.

For performance wear there is no doubt a poly based fabric wins here due to the wicking ability and the fact there is no hand to the print. I wear both poly shirts and naturals, just depends on what is clean and hanging in the closet at the time, lol.

I firmly believe that the novelty shirts and the mass production shirts should be printed on the naturals and cotton shirts via screen printing, DTG or embroidery or transfers.

I think the dyesub should be left to specifically cut and sewn projects along with allover printing.


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

For everyday wear and novelty shirts, cotton and blends are primarily the main type of material that is the most popular due to the lower cost, ease of laundering and overall comfort. I like a tri-blend, myself.

For performance wear there is no doubt a poly based fabric wins here due to the wicking ability and the fact there is no hand to the print. I wear both poly shirts and naturals, just depends on what is clean and hanging in the closet at the time, lol.

I firmly believe that the novelty shirts and the mass production shirts should be printed on the naturals and cotton shirts via screen printing, DTG or embroidery or transfers.

I think the dyesub should be left to specifically cut and sewn projects along with allover printing. Just my honest opinion.


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

Here is a pic of my current work shirts:


----------



## eccustoms (Jun 2, 2016)

cmann said:


> So do you think it's a viable alternative to heat transfers?
> I'm looking into sublimation because I know the transfers don't always last that long, but the polyester t-shirts are a bit off-putting.
> It seems like the other advantage is that you can use the same printer to print mugs, tiles, etc. if you also want to.



I started with heat transfers then gradually moved into dye sublimation. My customers saw the finished product and went nuts.


----------



## cmann (Mar 2, 2016)

eccustoms said:


> I started with heat transfers then gradually moved into dye sublimation. My customers saw the finished product and went nuts.


I think that's what I'm going to do. It's a lot cheaper so start with heat transfer, and later if that goes well, try sublimation.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

cmann said:


> I think that's what I'm going to do. It's a lot cheaper so start with heat transfer, and later if that goes well, try sublimation.


I do both, I don't see to much overlap or competition in the 2 different technologies really.

I see both as different tools for different jobs for the most part. Really different markets IMO as ZO6 KLR points out.

JPSS (a regular inkjet transfer paper) on a white 50/50 will loose all the hand on the first wash. The background from the clear carrier plastic will barely be visible before the 1st wash and not be visible after the first wash.

Sublimation is superior and won't have hand or any background from a plastic initially since the paper doesn't transfer, only the dye, but costs more for the blank t-shirt and many won't like poly for a novelty t-shirt. 

JPSS is very durable in terms of washing and if I show to a customer the "before washing /after washing" comparison then they usually like the cheaper price.

I agree that the older folks tend to reject 100% poly. The material is not very stretchy, and those compression t-shirts look great on someone that has the body for it ... I'm not in that category.

For the most part 100% poly sells better as active or sports wear.


----------



## fmnapparel (Jul 24, 2016)

When i first started my business i was skeptical about using polyester shirts however i have gotten some really good reviews from it. I am using polyester mixed with cotton and lot of the costumer said it feels very soft to the hand. 

I hope it helped  

fmnapparel.com


----------

